# Need confirmation on leak!



## oliviar (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello!

Just finished doing an oil change and noticed a reddish puddle midway down on the oil cooler. 

The turbo coolant lines seem dry, water outlet/ return hose dry, transmission lines dry.

Seems to be weeping from the bottom of that screw on the oil cooler. Is this a normal place for the oil cooler gasket failure to happen? Just looks like it's making a small puddle in that spot, not dripping/running on anything else. 

Thanks in advance. 2014 cruze 1.4 174k miles. Original gaskets in oil cooler.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If it's leaking from there you'll need replace or rebuild the oil cooler depending on the situation. That bolt is just a hold down for the coolant line


----------



## oliviar (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. Just seen some fresh stuff leak out, the stream of coolant was hiding on the back side of the hose lol. Where the rubber hose connects to the metal pipe. The metal pipe part looks pretty rusted at that connection point. Looks like the oil cooler needs to come off to replace that?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That is part of the oil cooler. I think they used to sell that part separately but I'm not certain.


----------

